# Have you ever eaten the same species as your sona?



## Wydness (Sep 7, 2019)

Might be kind of an odd question, but hey, maybe this can turn into a weird recommendation thread. Have you ever eaten the same species as your sona? I tried alligator at a restaurant tonight, and... realized I was doing exactly that.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 7, 2019)

That must've been an odd existential moment.

I don't think any restaurants serve ferret.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Sep 7, 2019)

Not gonna happen, but I'd certainly rescue any that were on the menu, if it were real...


----------



## Ghostbird (Sep 8, 2019)

Nope, vegetarian for 30 years!


----------



## TheVoidKitsune (Sep 8, 2019)

I've never eaten a fox and quite honestly I would probably be way too bothered by it to try. I realize that meat is meat and unless it's endangered it kinda doesn't matter but... I just can't do it haha.


----------



## Keefur (Sep 8, 2019)

Ummmm... eaten a Smilodon Populator?  Hardly... even if they weren't extinct.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 8, 2019)

I've heard that horse meat is supposed to have a sweet taste. I haven't tried it, though, and it's not exactly something I'm looking to try anytime. Not so much because of it being horse meat, but more because I don't like the thought of sweet meat.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 8, 2019)

If you want to believe the joke that chinese restaurants sell dog meat. Then yes. But honestly xD I dont believe I have


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 8, 2019)

I am half extinct and half nonsensical fantasy. I can only half imagine how either half would taste, and I have less than half an inclination to find out what either half tastes like.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 8, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I am half extinct and half nonsensical fantasy. I can only half imagine how either half would taste, and I have less than half an inclination to find out what either half tastes like.



Extinct? Maybe you tasted so good we cave foxxos hunted you all.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 8, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Extinct? Maybe you tasted so good we cave foxxos hunted you all.



Lol, a likely story.
More likely, those darn saber-toothed cats kept stealing my kills when I was napping.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 8, 2019)

Not really.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 8, 2019)

I wouldn't be around anymore!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't recall ever eating any kind duck, but I hear many people say red-breasted merganser meat tastes terrible because their diet is primarily fish.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Sep 8, 2019)

Well...I have never eaten a deer before, But I did have rabbit once. 







Woops...sorry harriet.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 8, 2019)

Foxyfluffs are for taking cute photos of or occasionally cuddling, not eating.

Nonexistent birbs with basal traits (teeth and wing claws) can't be eaten.


----------



## zidders (Sep 8, 2019)

I've never tried kangaroo (my main oc's) or pony (my MLP:FIM oc) but as long as it was ethically hunted/killed I'd try it. By best friend who's also a roo has told me roo is pretty good as long as it's cooked right. It's also very lean and a lot healthier than beef due to roos digestive systems being a lot more efficient than a bovine's. They're pretty similar to rabbits digestion-wise. I've never really thought equines were the best choice for eating though as it would seem to me they're better used for transportation and as work animals. Roos I can kind of see as food given they're one of the biggest mammal's in Australia. I just wish hunting them was done a lot more ethically most the time.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 8, 2019)

Haven't for either of them. I've never intentionally eaten a horse, and pegasus meat's too hard to find.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 8, 2019)

Never have, probably never will since African Wild dogs are an endangered species, however
_in japan, raw horse meat is a delicacy, and it is very very good... 
_


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 8, 2019)

Heavens no-! It's hard enough finding other Phoenix on its own, but eating them isn't a good idea at all!


----------



## Yav (Sep 8, 2019)

I've never eaten a dog, cat, or otter... so nope


----------



## Simo (Sep 9, 2019)

Nope, and can't say I have any plans to!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 9, 2019)

My fursona is a 666 year old demi-god wolf dragon fox cyberdemon hybrid and will eradicate anyone who tries to eat him.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Sep 9, 2019)

No thanks, I would never eat a dog


----------



## Tracks98 (Sep 9, 2019)

Dragons sadly (fortunately in this case?) don't exist so it's kind of impossible for me to have ever eaten one.

Though I can say that I've eaten some of the other animals mentioned in this thread, so maybe I do fit into some of the dragon stereotypes.


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 9, 2019)

Uh



A cat bee....



can't say I've ever tried cat.... Or Bee...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 9, 2019)

Man if a giant Grizzly that was half canine existed I would've tamed it instead of eating it.
But otherwise I haven't eaten a Grizzly nor any canines.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 9, 2019)

Being vulnerable and close to being reclassified as endangered, no. Never tried cheetah. Quite possibly illegal!

Forum fursonas I've seen which I have tried: cow, deer, duck, kangaroo.
*edit* potato


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 9, 2019)

Constantly. I'm delicious.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 9, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Constantly. I'm delicious.








Made me think of this


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Sep 9, 2019)

I have eaten beef, but I haven't eaten any heavy genetically modified cattle like my Melisa, If I did I would probably go off the rails.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

People don't eat foxes, so no.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 9, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> I have eaten beef, but I haven't eaten any heavy genetically modified cattle like my Melisa, If I did I would probably go off the rails.


How do I keep on commenting after you over and over again? OwO


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

Never ate a dog, or cat, or supernatural hybrid of the two. So currently I'm still pure yay!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 18, 2019)

Closest I've gone is goat cheese.
It's distinctly different than cow cheese, but still not bad.

A bit of an acquired taste.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 18, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Closest I've gone is goat cheese.
> It's distinctly different than cow cheese, but still not bad.
> 
> A bit of an acquired taste.


I've tried goats milk...tasted the same as cows milk to me!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 18, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I've tried goats milk...tasted the same as cows milk to me!


Depends on where the animals are from, their diets, and the pasteurization process, I imagine.
Goat milk is rather uncommon in the USA and products made from it even rarer, so the differences are a little more pronounced than I imagine they would be elsewhere.

Not bad. Just different.


----------



## Peach's (Sep 18, 2019)

deer tastes REAL good with mac and cheese


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 18, 2019)

Eaten a goat? Not really...
I’ve probably tried goat cheese or something, not that I can remember when


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 18, 2019)

I've eaten some of the same species as my sona eats, at least!


----------



## Simo (Sep 18, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I've tried goats milk...tasted the same as cows milk to me!


 
Oh, geez, I think it's soooooooooooo much better!

Depends on the goats/herd, though. If it's a major brand that's ultra-pasteurized/homogenized, it takes a lotta the flavor/tanginess/sweetness away. Lightly pasteurized/non-homogenized from a sweet producing small herd is best : )

Goat cheese is amazing, too.

I have tried goat, in an Indian dish, and wasn't wild about it; plus, goats are too cute and smart, to eat.


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 18, 2019)

A chicken sona eating chicken.

That's kinda funny honestly.

Also no I never ate wolf before.
I think humans from the ice age has done it before.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 18, 2019)

Yes,








I am a delicacy


----------



## Tyno (Sep 19, 2019)

No I haven't but does spam count?


----------



## Alison Savros (Sep 19, 2019)

I don't think I would eat Albertosaurus... Or Geminiraptor.
I guess technically chickens could be lumped into the tyrannosaurid family, but being as it's theorized that the T Rex might have eaten those in dire circumstances, I guess it's normal.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Sep 20, 2019)

Kindof... One time, a moth flew into my mouth. D:


----------



## StealthMode (Sep 20, 2019)

Cant say I've ever eaten an insect, so no


----------



## Beefchunk (Sep 21, 2019)

Kangaroos don't taste very good


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 21, 2019)

Beefchunk said:


> Kangaroos don't taste very good


I disagree.


----------



## RadioactiveLaserLIzard (Sep 21, 2019)

Honestly im glad I never had the chance to eat my sona species 

If radioactive dragons were a thing we would have bigger problems than people eating them


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 23, 2019)

First I thought, man, how weird. But while I never ate a fox, I could very much imagine myself wearing fox fur during LARP, for example. I guess it's not as weird as I first thought it would be. 
That being said, if I ever found out that the fox I would be wearing could speak and had a deeply complicated and intricate life, I'd be horrified.


----------



## Tyll'a (Sep 28, 2019)

Um, no!  Cats of any kind are friends, not food!


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Oct 9, 2019)

Nope and never will, but i have had shark before, it was chewy and bitter, absolutely disgusting


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 10, 2019)

Never had raccoon and I can say with certainty that I never will! lol
Hoping to eventually transfer over to a vegetarian diet when that's budgetable, actually.
(I don't mean to spark the 'vegan morality debate', just a personal decision) 

The idea of my fursona dressed up as a roadkill sandwich for Halloween does make me giggle, though...


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 10, 2019)

Cannibalism! 
(so obviously, no)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 10, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> A chicken sona eating chicken.
> 
> That's kinda funny honestly.
> 
> ...


In real life, chickens will eat chicken. I've seen it. They're like floofy little piranhas that will skeletonize any meat put in front of them.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 11, 2019)

Imagine trying to eat latex....


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 11, 2019)

As of yet, no! However I have heard that rat kebabs are a little tough and chewy, so I cannot imagine im missing out on a taste sensation! Good question though!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 11, 2019)

Yeah sure, I eat monkeys every day.

Not. I've never eaten a monkey and I kind of don't want to. It sound gross.


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)

Not wolf, but pretty sure I was conned into eating dog when I was stationed in South Korea the first time, never did know for sure if it really was, kind of unsettling really...


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that if someone tried to cook a Corgi the Queens Guard would immediately appear to execute them.


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Oct 24, 2019)

Rimna said:


> Yeah sure, I eat monkeys every day.
> 
> Not. I've never eaten a monkey and I kind of don't want to. It sound gross.


Also, is that a simian? I like the character that's your avi


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 24, 2019)

TheUnyeetableLizard said:


> Also, is that a simian? I like the character that's your avi



I'm not sure which species of monkeys he's closest to. I just designed a generic anthro monkey with grey fur. I suppose he somewhat resembles japanese macaques though.


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Oct 24, 2019)

Rimna said:


> I'm not sure which species of monkeys he's closest to. I just designed a generic anthro monkey with grey fur. I suppose he somewhat resembles japanese macaques though.


I love the design. It's hard to get the perfect balance between human and animal when it comes to simians. I've been trying to get something similar myself but I'm not good at them at all and every time I try I get way too animal when I want something tilted further to human. As if they weren't bigfoot-like, but more evolved. Like Ari from Planet Of The Apes or the Apex from Starbound


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Oct 24, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Imagine trying to eat latex....


No thanks I'm allergic lol


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Oct 24, 2019)

Revan_Wolf said:


> Not wolf, but pretty sure I was conned into eating dog when I was stationed in South Korea the first time, never did know for sure if it really was, kind of unsettling really...


Its actually considered a delicacy. Though.... you really don't want to know about the hell that goes into it.


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Oct 24, 2019)

puddinsticks said:


> Never had raccoon and I can say with certainty that I never will! lol
> Hoping to eventually transfer over to a vegetarian diet when that's budgetable, actually.
> (I don't mean to spark the 'vegan morality debate', just a personal decision)
> 
> The idea of my fursona dressed up as a roadkill sandwich for Halloween does make me giggle, though...


I've had possum before and it's.... the single worst thing you can ever eat. Like it's nothing but grease and gristle


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 24, 2019)

TheUnyeetableLizard said:


> Its actually considered a delicacy. Though.... you really don't want to know about the hell that goes into it.


Agreed


----------



## Joni (Oct 24, 2019)

yes :V


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 24, 2019)

Joni said:


> yes :V


----------



## hazmat_doormat (Apr 24, 2020)

Not a fan of eating rats tbh


----------



## pinecones (Apr 24, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> That must've been an odd existential moment.
> 
> I don't think any restaurants serve ferret.



Well, not any that would have told you anyway.

I could not eat a dog, but I used to have cows as...I'm not sure if it was a sona, but I identified with them and drew them everywhere. And I love pork, and have had a boar sona.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 25, 2020)

Actually, yes, but that was a different time in a different culture and also it was in a situation where I had no say.


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 25, 2020)

No no no



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> In real life, chickens will eat chicken. I've seen it. They're like floofy little piranhas that will skeletonize any meat put in front of them.


Oh yeah, irl I have a few chickens in my backyard and they eat almost everything


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 25, 2020)

Eating a Beardie?

Nah, can’t say I’ve tried that, frens. I’d probably cry if I did.


----------



## BayoDino (Apr 25, 2020)

Why would I eat fossil of a species that is extinct?


----------



## NebulaFirefly (Apr 25, 2020)

Actually I don't think that anyone would eat a honeybadger, and about deinonychus... They are extinct, but if scientist will be able to clone dinosaurs I will not mind to try a herbivorous one because herbivores tend to be more tasty.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

eating cats is wrong!!!


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 25, 2020)

I can't say I've ever or will ever be able to try dragon. Haha.


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 25, 2020)

No, I haven't eaten a rat. I wouldn't ever want to either, ugh.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

Herdingcats said:


> No, I haven't eaten a rat. I wouldn't ever want to either, ugh.


Munch Munch Munch


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 25, 2020)

I totally would, no hesitation.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Apr 27, 2020)

I dont think wolf/scottie dog was or ever will be on the menu lol XD


----------



## Mambi (Apr 28, 2020)

Wydness said:


> Might be kind of an odd question, but hey, maybe this can turn into a weird recommendation thread. Have you ever eaten the same species as your sona? I tried alligator at a restaurant tonight, and... realized I was doing exactly that.



Ummm, I'm a cat...<blushes deeply and smiles>...


----------



## CedarCollie (Apr 28, 2020)

Probably not


----------



## TimFox (May 3, 2020)

I would be really upset to find a restaurant selling fox meat :/


----------



## Lucidic (May 9, 2020)

I've eaten lamb at a Persian restaurant before. Honestly, liked it a lot more than beef and wouldn't mind having it again.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 9, 2020)

Well I can't exactly eat a dragon. But I do have antlers and an udder. And I have had deer and beef. So I guess I can say I have eaten 2/3 of my sona! If anyone knows where you can try dragon, tell me lol


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 10, 2020)

Well... I've seen someone eating. Later she got toasted by everyone :/ 

If my memory serves right, the taste is somewhat unique as she said. Guess I'll never ever get to know the taste


----------



## Ashwolves5 (May 10, 2020)

I’ve never had wolf but if I had too I would to survive. I know homesteaders eat it. It’s not too great I hear, it’s lean and tough chewin they say.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 11, 2020)

I'd imagine lace monitor lizard meat is exceptionally hard to come by in the United States---especially since my sona's species is native to Australia. There _is_ a market for  water monitor in other countries, though, so I'm actually curious how it tastes


----------

